# Hurghada taxi drivers



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

TAXI'S HURGHADA must be restricted to banning them from using their mobiles when driving and ban them from smoking while carrying passengers. One taxi I boarded was going all over the road as he argued on his phone and at the same time holding a cigerette in his other hand. Others answered their ringing phone constantly. Some taxis were so smokey that they triggered off coughs from those sitting in the car. We held on for life on route to the airport as our driver nearly collided with other cars and even the police stopped him but he only resumed on his phone a few yards higher up on the road. Maybe we should refuse to get in when we see them stop in front of us holding their mobile and cigerette


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to say not just Hurghada taxi drivers but Sharm taxi drivers too!


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

i would like to add that it is not just taxi drivers..this is normal for any car owner in Egypt...sadly..."^^


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Also very normal for busdrivers, 130km/h, texting, calling, smoking in curves. After some years in Cairo, people here in Manila don´t believe me sometimes when i say that i am ok with the traffic here. Traffic in egypt is the worse i ever experienced and i travelled to 38 countries so far.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Use the bus!*



alexander4455 said:


> TAXI'S HURGHADA must be restricted to banning them from using their mobiles when driving and ban them from smoking while carrying passengers. One taxi I boarded was going all over the road as he argued on his phone and at the same time holding a cigerette in his other hand. Others answered their ringing phone constantly. Some taxis were so smokey that they triggered off coughs from those sitting in the car. We held on for life on route to the airport as our driver nearly collided with other cars and even the police stopped him but he only resumed on his phone a few yards higher up on the road. Maybe we should refuse to get in when we see them stop in front of us holding their mobile and cigerette


I agree, taxi drivers can drive like total imbeciles, smoking and phoning together. So I only use a taxi from the street when I have to and I do not get into a taxi when the driver is smoking or on the phone, usually I will call my regular driver to pick me up. 
But mostly I use the bus, no they are not perfect either, but they seem to be better than the taxis.


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

We use a 'limousine' service - the drivers tend to be very polite and considerate; driving slowly with older passengers and avoiding smoking if asked. All the experiences I've had with regular taxi drivers have been awful; from asking for exorbitant fees (should they hear another language aside from Arabic) to roller-coaster may-or-may-not-arrive-alive rides!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Buffy7 said:


> We use a 'limousine' service - the drivers tend to be very polite and considerate; driving slowly with older passengers and avoiding smoking if asked. All the experiences I've had with regular taxi drivers have been awful; from asking for exorbitant fees (should they hear another language aside from Arabic) to roller-coaster may-or-may-not-arrive-alive rides!


Lol...just another one of the joys of life in egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is against the law for a taxi driver to smoke in his car... just another law that is broken along with the no using of mobile phones.. this country really is lawless


----------

